
FCC’s Ajit Pai says net neutrality’s “days are numbered” under Trump - keeganjw
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/12/fccs-ajit-pai-says-net-neutralitys-days-are-numbered-under-trump/
======
adictator
Under Trump, I think "net neutrality" is the least of our worries.

From the team mates he is gathering together to form his cabinet, I can only
surmise that we are going to have a hell of a rocky ride. We all need to be
actively active and make our voices heard, unlike the current & so far
passively active attitude we have been leading.

